# Cordless nailer



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

For trim you'll want a 16 guage finish nailer. I'd guess what you're seeing is an 18 gauge brad nailer.

Aside from that, I've not seen much good from black and decker. I'd avoid it.


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

I use a Dewalt 18V finish nail gun just about every day. It comes in ~$400, so it's probably not what you're looking for. Nails up to 2 1/2" with variable depth, and it's all battery - no fuel cell or anything like that.

My 2 cents.


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

B/D is Dewalt's lesser line. In other words Dewalt is made by Black and Decker.

There stuff is pretty good for HO use, although I would never bring it on a job site.


----------

